# Tokidoki for LeSportsac ‘Ciao Ciao Large’ Flap Bag



## saniyairshad (Mar 9, 2007)

With all the tokidoki stuff coming out this is absolutely adorable!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://www.purseblog.com/images/toki...e-flap-bag.jpg
here's the link I can see the pic but apparently most of u so here's the link


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 9, 2007)

I don't see a picture.


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_I don't see a picture._

 
Edited it, inserted link


----------



## somethingsinful (Mar 10, 2007)

I want one of those as a messanger bag *so *bad!


----------



## jenii (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm getting a couple of their bags later this month. A backpack and the canguro bag. I saw those at the store and fell in love, so I'm getting them. I will probably also get a couple of Fafiness print items, like a cosmetic bag and maybe a camera bag.


----------

